
From Burn-Out to $100M in ARR with Jason Cohen of WP Engine - pupeno
https://youtu.be/Kn5MbZoSRNM
======
guiambros
Really solid advice, and universally applicable for leaders of organizations
of all sizes.

It took me almost two decades to understand what Jason so aptly described in
his talk.

